
Proposal to add documentation to Stack Overflow - samstokes
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/303865/warlords-of-documentation-a-proposed-expansion-of-stack-overflow
======
palcu
There has been a growing community of developers that advocate better
documentation these days. Check out the Write The Docs[0] community and their
awesome wiki[1].

[0]: [http://conf.writethedocs.org/](http://conf.writethedocs.org/)

[1]: [http://docs.writethedocs.org/](http://docs.writethedocs.org/)

